# Your help is needed NOW!



## phittie (Aug 3, 2011)

*For Immediate Release:*
*Michigan** Motorized Recreation Council*

 With this session of Michigan winding down, time is of the essence on House Bills 5612-5613-5614 and 5615. 

 Please send Representative Frank Foster (R) District 107, Chair of Natural Resources, Tourism and Outdoor Recreation Committee an e-mail [email protected] requesting that a hearing be scheduled post haste
on the above mentioned bills.

 Highlights of each bill is as follows;

*5612: The openings of some M-roads to ORV travel to access gas, food, lodging and area tourist attractions. *
*5613: The waiving of DNR event fees for those events having 75 or fewer machines entered.*
*5614: To enable a County Sheriff to hire an ORV officer with minimal certification.*
*5615: To offer greater liability protection to grant sponsors maintaining Michigans ORV trails.*

 Please send your e-mail upon receipt of this message.

Sincerely;
Dick Ranney
Coordinator, MMRC


----------

